# You know you've played too much 40K when...



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

... A documentary refers to a mountain as dangerous terrain and you immediately think "Don't roll a 1!"


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Everything small at a store is considered for it's 'bitz' potential.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

you start topics like this


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

You're introduced to new people as "The Warhammer Guy"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You see what seems like the thousandth repeat of this thread...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

When you are refereed to as "The Warhammer guy".

When you quote 40k stuff almost all the time in every suitable situation. 

When you have learned half of the prayers from "The Imperial Infantrymans Uplifting Primer".

When you have more faith in the glorious God-Emperor than any "real" god. 

When you say "For the/teh Emperor/Emprah" most of the time when your about to do something. 

When you say "Praise to Omnissiah" when you fix something on the comp. 

When you say "The Emperor Protects" when something bad (and often painful) is about to happen. 

When you have "The Imperial Infantrymans Uplifting Primer" at hand all the time when you do something 40k related. (Seriously, ask Haskanael.)

When you own a super heavy tank or a titan. 

When over 60% if the contents in your room are 40k related.

When 95% of the video games you play are 40k games. 

When you spend several hundred euros on plastic crack (and paper crack) in a matter of days. 

When you have 5000+ posts on Heresy Online.

When you are a member on Heresy Online.

When you post in this thread. 

When you post threads like this?

When you sit up all night making the bellow video.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You own more then your car is worth in models. 

You have more points in Forge World then most people have for their armies.

You have seen 5 other threads like this pop up, about 6 months or more apart

You remember when the dragons ran rampant on Heresy.

You owned Eldar Dreadnoughts.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You light yourself on fire, thinking your the avatar of Khaine.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

You can write an accurate army list without looking at the codex.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

ItsPug said:


> You can write an accurate army list without looking at the codex.


Considering what all the other Posters have said, this is the closest I've come to...I obviously don't play enough 40K.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

HOBO you live in Australia, that alone means you play to much seeing what you have to pay per model.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> HOBO you live in Australia, that alone means you play to much seeing what you have to pay per model.


:laugh:so very very true...forgive me, I'm obviously delusional so didn't notice the 'obvious' signs:biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

When you have a clock on the wall which resembles a Space Marine helmet. Heck, totally forgot about that one.


----------



## AresXero (Dec 6, 2008)

when you have a room dedicated to the storage of warhammer models. ( okay so 3 of us in the house play but still  )


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

When you can practically write your Codex out by heart


----------



## bbqbeefburgerman (Jul 23, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> HOBO you live in Australia, that alone means you play to much seeing what you have to pay per model.


Well how much are you paying for yours?

Also on topic: You start hanging around in groups of ten friends and refuse to move further than 2" away from the.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

In the UK, models cost about.. £1.50 per Necron Warrior? £20-£30 for a tank. $40 for big tanks (Monolith, Land Raider) and about £60 for Super Heavies.

... When you can recite much of the Warhammer 40,000 retail prices.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

If you don't get your fix you become obsessed and loose sanity. Usually by talking to yourself about stratergies.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

when you bus/train tickets become potential barracades "with a little work"


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

HOBO said:


> :laugh:so very very true...forgive me, I'm obviously delusional so didn't notice the 'obvious' signs:biggrin:


Did you notice how ironic your username is considering how much you have to pay for 40k?

You should request a name change.

I'm thinking "KING HOBO".

On topic:

When you automatically strike anyone within an inch of yourself.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

when you paint all of your lego stormtroopers and clonetroopers your sm/ig colors so that way you can use them for 'counts as' models.

when you go through the toy section of a store looking for bitzs. 

when you use parts from mecha models as bitz

when you can watch the WWI fight scene from Sucker Punch and all you see is a SM squad tearing thru a legion of traitor guard. 

when you want to name a pet after one of the chaos gods.

When Blood for the blood god or For the Emporah, have become standard greetings for you and your friends.

when you have at least brought five other people into the game. two having to be family members.

when you can see five or so of these threads and still think up new things to post.

when you consider conventions to just be a type of nerd waaaaagh


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

When i think about what I would do if 40k didnt exist and my mind goes blank.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

When watching the Thundercats trailer and thinking "power sword and lightning claw" rather than "Sword of Omens and Claw Shield." Or asking myself when and how did the mutants get a hold of a half-dozen Titans?

And when building a 500pts army list for 40min skirmishes relaxes me (which was what actually happened today--it was oddly calming).


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

You can't help pronounce "Space" as "Spess!" 

Occasionally you throw on a Queens English accent and say things like "Battle Brothers!" or quote other space marine phrases.

You bought a silk poster of the Blood Ravens getting out a thunder hawk cause it looked cool.

No longer can you sit there and say "Rhinos". You say "Rhhhhhiiiiiiiiinnnnoooooossss!" or "Little Metal Bawkes". 

The most common things you hoover up isn't dust but instead plastic arms, bolt pistols and bits of spure.

Anything and everything you see becomes a possible base/idea/conversion thing.

Dice...Dice Everywhere.

Paint....Paint Everywhere.

40K....40k Everywhere.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Or you decide at 10pm to watch a few YouTube vids of WH 40K & Fantasy and look up and it is daylight and the chrono thingy says 12 midday.

Or a car cuts you off and all you can say is Kill, Maim, Burn.

Or you want to use your cat as a Gargant in your next Apocalypse game.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

When you find you have enough Warhammer bits to start your own bits company.


----------



## Sacrean (Apr 9, 2009)

When you are driving down the road and you see two women walking. And the first thing you say is Well if I did a little head swap conversion then that one girl would be really cute. And then your best friend agrees with you and says that she thinks that would be a great idea.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

When you spend more time at work surfing this board than doing actual work.

When you have more money invested into what your wife calls, "his dolls", than you do in your children's college fund.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

Weapon said:


> When you automatically strike anyone within an inch of yourself.


if they're with an inch of you they are too close...k:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

When you stop speaking the language you grew up and were raised with and only talk geek.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> When you stop speaking the language you grew up and were raised with and only talk geek.


From since when has English been known as "geek"? :scratchhead:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

when you say to your dog come hellhound


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

when you change your religion to "cult of the emperor"


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Doelago said:


> From since when has English been known as "geek"? :scratchhead:


Since I stopped speaking it and started talking geek.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

:biggrin: i love this. very funny
my favourite has to be when you suggest gw paint colours as a colour choice to paint the house


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

lemage said:


> when you change your religion to "cult of the emperor"


Thats the most obvious choice. 

When you spend 20+ hours on a single tank.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

When you watch the last scene of Harry Potter and think to yourself "Perils of the warp"


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

when your driving anywhere, stop at the top of a hill, then start going through different tactics using the terian for different armies


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

when you hear the words swooping hawk in a wildlife documentary and instantly think of a new paint scheme


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

When you see something that is very large and designate it as "Emperor Class"

When to the world your an Atheist, but deep down inside you pray to the Emperor 

When people ask you about how far you think 12" is your guess is based on rapid fire range and jump infantry

When you can accurately guess where 12" is due to rapid fire range and jump infantry


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

When you look at the pictures in your codex and your first thought is that they're out of squad coherency.

When you go through your bitz box and find two complete tanks still on the sprue that you forgot about.


----------



## Kavv (Jun 29, 2011)

..a fork falls from the dinner table, you catch it, and re-roll it.


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

when you say things like "move me closer so i can hit them with my sword" in normal conversasions...

when you and your buddies use Nurgle and Slaanesh to discribe how a person looks

when you start planning to save money for the release of your new (necron) codex and or models, but havent even considerd saving for birthdays/holidays yet.

when you've scanned every page of the rule book and your codexes just to bring them into work to work on army lists...

when you ask your coworker to burn said rule books and codexes to a disk so you can have them on your work computer as well.

when you start singing a modified version of Chumba wumba's - tub thumper at work becuase your necrons "get knocked down, but get up again. never gona keep them down" while smashing his army the weekend prior.

when your wife has gotten use to the sound of your airbrush compressing running during her shows...

when your wife OFFERS to go with you to hobby lobby to find more terrain, modeling puddy, etc etc...

when your wife saves soda and boxes for you becuase "they can be easily converted to terrain"... and explains this to guests for you!

(for not playing my wife rocks)


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

you go too jail in monopoly and try to throw a saving roll


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

When you talk to your wife or family member about a game of warhammer 40K in your sleep but they have no idea what you are talking about. Deep down in your dreaming subconcious you know they don't know about WH40K but in your dream everyone knows and loves the hobby.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

when your screaming Burger for the burger king


----------



## itzderpbrah (Aug 12, 2011)

When you find your self single and forever alone. :shok:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

When you seriously consider sacrificing your teacher to Khorne cause he's shit at his job


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> When you seriously consider sacrificing your teacher to Khorne cause he's shit at his job


I feel like sacrificing some of the managers at my place of work to Khorne, because they're being assholes. Write me up a second time for not doing my all of my cut work (even though I did) then go on a vacation so I cant clear it up, will you? Bastards...

Anywho. When you say Blood for the Blood God randomly or when you yell FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!! into your mic when playing Halo Reach. Also yelling Blood for the Blood God motherfuckers!!!! into your mic when playing a game.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

when you pray to the Emperor to "guide your hands so that you may slay his enemies" before the championship game in a paintball tournament.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

When you thin THIS:

View attachment 14912


is an awesome idea.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

When you spend more time in your LGS then your own house. 

And you don't work there...


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

When you refresh the WH40K section of this forum every 5 seconds after you make a post on that section to see if anybody else has commented.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I know what you mean Mindless. All my wife has to say is I'm with my second wife and even my neighbors know that I'm at GW.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I just checked back on this after forgetting about it and I think its going good. 

When your financial planning includes 'warhammer money' (Not sure if anybody said that before me).

When you're running the school league in your school.

When you need to downsize your army to battle all of the kids in one go (4500pts necrons vs about 4000pts variety between the kids)


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

when you have a life sized statue of a space marine on your porch and your dorbell states in the name of the emporer none shall pass

the day after christmas is refered as the great migration of bits form living room to work table

your car has kill markings on the side


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

when you see this thread restarted by someone new every month


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

When Blood for the Blood God becomes a standard greeting with people trying to humor you and Skulls for the Skull Throne becomes a good bye with said people.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Flindo said:


> when you see this thread restarted by someone new every month


When you see someone new post when they've seen too many of these threads.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If you still own original Necrons.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> When Blood for the Blood God becomes a standard greeting with people trying to humor you and Skulls for the Skull Throne becomes a good bye with said people.


Seeing as me and my roomates and friends say this all the time, then yeah i have played tooo much. 'The Emporah Protects' and ' onto the anvil of battle, into the flames of war' are also ones that we say alot


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

When your ex-wife brings the kids to the FLGS to see their dad.


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

When your roomate comes home and offers you what I call a NurgleDog (which is a 7-11 hotdog with jalapenos,onions,olives,ketchup,mustard,etc) and you reject, soley on the the basis that you know Tzeentch is watching...

When playing 40k or doing anything and something goes your way and you hear your roomate mutter "Lucky Tzeentch bastard..."

When you are known by friends, girlfriend, family and by the people at FLGS as "Lucky Tzeentch bastard"

When you've finally accepted your nickname of "Lucky Tzeentch bastard" lol

When you come out of the bathroom after a long and arduous battle with your bowels and you say "Papa Nurgle is indeed pleased..."


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

When you start using HQ units for your characters in D&D, personality and all.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

When you own more complete armies than you've had relationships with the opposite sex. And miss the Models that went missing more than said members of the opposite sex.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

When you start telling the Jahova's Witnesses about the God-Emperor's great sacrifice.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

gundamboy195 said:


> When you start telling the Jahova's Witnesses about the God-Emperor's great sacrifice.


Will try that out...


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

When the FLGS has you run the 40K tourney.


----------

